# *pics* New Buckle & breed Plaque



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. Well done D!!!

And well done to your mum - isn't it great to have a needle savvy mother.

Good luck with the open


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you!! He actually won the Open high point today and the series Buckle! Gah He is one amazing horse to make me look this good lol. Trust me that's a hard job lol. We will be getting the buckles at an award ceremony later this month.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats!! What a talented boy.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

reining girl said:


> Congrats!! What a talented boy.


Lol yes he is! I am so proud of him. I hope I'm not sounding like a show off. I'm just uber proud of my boy!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats to the two of you!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kathryn said:


> Congrats to the two of you!!!


Thnx a ton


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> Lol yes he is! I am so proud of him. I hope I'm not sounding like a show off. I'm just uber proud of my boy!



No, you dont sound like you are showing off in any way!! We all have them extremely proud moments that we _*have *_to share with everyone!!!

Congrats on all the winnings!!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

you should be very excited about this accomplishment! congrats to you and D!!! do you have any pics from the show?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> No, you dont sound like you are showing off in any way!! We all have them extremely proud moments that we _*have *_to share with everyone!!!
> 
> Congrats on all the winnings!!


Thank you!  I just NEVER thought we would win anything. Because I mean I've worked and trained horses before but for my old instructor not for showing so when I gave this a shot I expected to have my butt handed to me and I wont lie at the start we really did but still won a buckle and now it's this! GAH! it's soo cool.



ClassicalRomantic said:


> you should be very excited about this accomplishment! congrats to you and D!!! do you have any pics from the show?


Unfortunatly my camera was put through the wash so I don't have any pictures but I am HOPEING to get SOMETHING from the award ceremony


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Congrats!!!!_


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> Thank you!  I just NEVER thought we would win anything. Because I mean I've worked and trained horses before but for my old instructor not for showing so when I gave this a shot I expected to have my butt handed to me and I wont lie at the start we really did but still won a buckle and now it's this! GAH! it's soo cool.



Haha, I know the feeling! When I first started leasing my mare, and I asked her owner if I could show her, she was like.. eh, I dont know how far you'll get. And we hold the Reserved Champion title at one of the local shows!!:lol: It is really amazing what you can do if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> Haha, I know the feeling! When I first started leasing my mare, and I asked her owner if I could show her, she was like.. eh, I dont know how far you'll get. And we hold the Reserved Champion title at one of the local shows!!:lol: It is really amazing what you can do if you put your mind to it.


That is AWESOME!!!! *Does lil Dance* yeah it's really awesome! hehe. I'm hoping we do well at the State show of champions but even if we get dead last at least we got there right? lol


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Those are some great prizes! Your outfit is very cool as well. How nice of your mom to help you out like that.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> Those are some great prizes! Your outfit is very cool as well. How nice of your mom to help you out like that.


Yeah, I own mom big time! I can't sew to save my life! I tried to make a pillow once. You would think that would be easy but no. I forgot to turn it the right way around before stuffing it and when I closed it up my stitches were so far apart almost all the stuffing it out of it now! :lol: So I al VERY lucky mom is much more talented at sewing than I LOL.


----------

